# Wtb: 230Rs Or 23Krs Toy Hauler



## dirtrider (Sep 3, 2010)

Want to buy - 230rs or 23krs toy hauler. Has to be the toy hauler with the ramp door for my honda xr650l dual sport







.
Location - I live in northwest suburbs of Chicago IL but perhaps willing to drive if worthwhile

I'm not in a huge hurry to buy but have cash when the right one comes along at the right price. Must be in great condition and able to significantly beat new prices or there is no sense in me buying used. Must be from non-smoker and no pets due to my bad allergies. Also interested in extras you may have for it but no need for a truck as I plan to tow with my 03 expedition.


----------



## SouthRider (May 29, 2009)

We have a 2010 230RS in like new condition that we are contemplating selling. It's had a total of about 2 weeks of use, and is kept in a carport.

We are non-smokers, and leave our pets at home. Just my wife & I - the kids are grown.

I bought it to haul dirt bikes to AHRMA races, but have since stopped riding, and we are considering a larger unit for extended traveling.

Haven't done many mods - have installed battery kill switch, built platform rest so you can sleep without opening the slideout, and have built removable bike chocks (without drilling floor or walls!). It hauls my 72 Penton & 83 Husky with no muss or fuss.

Having trouble adding photos. You can email me here: Email me

We are in Covington, La which is about 30 miles North of New Orleans. We would consider meeting somewhere (maybe Nashville?) for a sale once we have a meeting of the minds.

Ask_ing price is $18,500._

Clark

View attachment 1471


----------



## charles (Mar 14, 2005)

dirtrider said:


> Want to buy - 230rs or 23krs toy hauler
> Location - I live in northwest suburbs of Chicago IL but perhaps willing to drive if worthwhile
> 
> I'm not in a huge hurry to buy but have cash when the right one comes along at the right price. Must be in great condition and able to significantly beat new prices or there is no sense in me buying used. Must be from non-smoker and no pets due to my bad allergies. Also interested in extras you may have for it but no need for a truck as I plan to tow with my 03 expedition.


I have a 05 23RS. A few upgrades. I am selling for 9500. Leveling hitch and sway bar included. I am located in NE Arkansas. Camper has been kept in covered storage since new and is in really good shape. Its about 8 hr. drive to Chicago from here. Can send pictures if you are interested.


----------



## FZ1dave (Jul 10, 2007)

Still for sale.

Non smokers but occasionally took our 2 labs along. We're in Dyer Indiana which isn't that far away compared to the others. You're welcome to come by and check it out and/or if you want some pics send me your email address.


----------



## Steve123 (Mar 14, 2011)

[quote name='FZ1dave' date='08 March 2011 - 10:53 AM' timestamp='1299596022' post='404756']
Still for sale.

FZ1dave could you please email some pics of the camper to [email protected]
Thanks Steve


----------



## dirtrider (Sep 3, 2010)

FZ1Dave - Just sent an IM. Thanks


----------



## FZ1dave (Jul 10, 2007)

Steve and Dan, you have e-mails!


----------

